# Norseofcourse's lambing 2017 - new pics



## norseofcourse (Mar 18, 2017)

Welcome to my fifth lambing season!  The lineup is the same as last year, with the addition of one ewe, Druna (Icelandic for 'thunder').




 

This will be Druna's first lambing.  Druna is morrit (brown) and white, and carries solid and grey pattern genes.  She is also spotted.  Bred with Elding, she will have moorit lambs that will have anywhere from a little to a lot of white spotting, and their brown may stay solid (undercoat also brown), or lighten if their undercoats come in white/cream.

My other ewes are Gracie, Rose, Brosa and Lukka, also all bred to Elding.  Pictures of all of them are in previous lambing threads and my journal, and I'll have more current pics here as this thread progresses.

I don't have a marking harness, but I do know what date Elding went in with the ewes.  The earliest I've had lambs has been 146 days after Elding went in, but I don't know which day he started actual breeding.  This year, I saw Elding breed Rose on the first day he went in with the ewes, so if she took that day, I may have lambs as early as day 142 to 144 (supposedly the breed average gestation).  142 days from when Elding went in is Saturday, March 25.  Day 146 is Wednesday, March 29.  So I should have lambs in a week or so!


----------



## luvmypets (Mar 18, 2017)

Oooh yay! You don't know how much I have been looking forward to your lambing thread! I just absolutely adore the curls of the icelandic lambs  

Good Luck and  for a great lambing season!


----------



## Latestarter (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## norseofcourse (Mar 23, 2017)

Got some pictures of the ewes today.  Today is day 140 from when I put Elding in.

First up are Gracie (on left) and Rose:





I think Rose will lamb first. She doesn't like me checking her udder, but her vulva seems to be the most 'loose' of the ewes.  And, if she did take on that first day Elding went in, she should be first.  She is waddling, but RAN to her feed this evening - never get between a heavily pregnant ewe and her food, I tell ya!   

Gracie looks wider than Rose, but that doesn't mean much (and they're in full coat).  My guess is Gracie has twins, just because she's had twins the last 3 years running.  And if Rose had any say in the matter, she'll have a single.  Rose's record is single/single/twins/single, and she seems much happier with just one.

Next we have Brosa, who just wanted let into the next pasture so she could eat.  I kept the sheep out of that pasture for most of the winter.  Elding nearly killed the two old apple trees in it last winter, and I didn't want the ewes finishing them off.  So this time of year, I let them in to graze for the few minutes it takes to get their hay and feed ready:



 

Brosa is also in full coat, but she's super round.  I can't feel a darn thing, but she's got to have at least two in there.  She does not seem quite as close as Rose and Gracie, but she's not far behind.

Finally we have Lukka (left) and Druna:



 

Lukka is very wide, although she doesn't look it because I sheared most of her in the fall, so she doesn't have the full coat some of the others have.  Lukka had a single her first year, and twins last year.  Twins again are likely.  Lukka looks like she'll lamb soon after Rose.  I did have a dream a couple of weeks ago that Lukka had triplets...

Druna is most likely to have one.  She's getting a nice little udder, and she seems to be a little closer to lambing than Brosa is.

Think blue!  I am hoping for boys!


----------



## luvmypets (Mar 23, 2017)

I love their fleeces! Must be a dream to spin


----------



## Mike CHS (Mar 24, 2017)

Being used to hair sheep I would have a hard time with those cuteys trying to tell how pregnant they are.


----------



## norseofcourse (Mar 24, 2017)

I got four of the ewes up on the milkstand today and trimmed wool off their hindquarters and udders.  They sure needed it!  They are a lot cleaner now, and will be cleaner for lambing, too.  Cleaner for the lambs to figure out nursing, as well.  The only one I didn't get on the stand was Druna, I may work with her in the next couple of days.  She is not trained to the milkstand yet.

Today was very warm, it got up to 72°.  That was another reason for trimming that wool, which I hadn't done earlier since we were still having some nights below freezing.  I'd love to completely shear Rose, Brosa and Gracie, who all have a full year's growth of wool, but as soon as I do that they'll start butting each other until they realize they are still the same sheep, and I am hesitant about that since they are all so close to lambing.  Although I am able to stay out there more with them, now.

Rose definitely has the firmest udder, and the loosest vulva.  And tonight she had some amber discharge.  Tomorrow is day 142 since Elding went in, so I'll start doing very early morning checks.  Rose has (so far) always lambed in the evening, but Gracie has lambed in the early morning twice.


----------



## NH homesteader (Mar 24, 2017)

Do they seriously do that??? Butt each other when they're sheared? Sorry, that's kinda funny! 

I an so looking forward to seeing these babies!!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Mar 24, 2017)

They are all beautiful, I've always loved sheep. When we lived in Maine and I was in the 1st and 2nd grades, I would help an older gentleman up there with his sheep. They were really neat...that was back in '64-67...they docked tails and sheared every Spring. I certainly don't remember the breed they were, but didn't look like those, they were all white. I remember the lanolin in the wool and I mainly assisted with the feeding. He had a ram named Cuddles that was mean as ever, and the older man was the only one that could be around him. He would let me watch them from the hayloft, but I would have to be still and quiet. The pasture that he kept Cuddles in had an escape box in it that ya could climb into. It had a hinged top with no bottom in it. Not sure why I remember such things, but I've always wanted some. Tho, here at this stage of the game, with no vet, and so much heat I wouldn't feel right about having them now. I sure do enjoy others though. Sure hope all goes Well for ya, and ya get the Boys ya are wishing for....


----------



## norseofcourse (Mar 24, 2017)

NH homesteader said:


> Do they seriously do that??? Butt each other when they're sheared? Sorry, that's kinda funny!


Yes, seriously, and it is funny!  It usually doesn't take them long to get used to each other again, but it is a pretty drastic change.  I think I did a post on it once... ah, here:
https://www.backyardherds.com/threads/naked-sheep-pictures.27004/#post-343741


----------



## norseofcourse (Mar 26, 2017)

Haven't had much time online lately, just caught up on a bunch of posts.  No lambs yet, but Rose and Lukka both look pretty close.


----------



## norseofcourse (Mar 28, 2017)

CntryBoy777 said:


> They are all beautiful, I've always loved sheep. When we lived in Maine and I was in the 1st and 2nd grades, I would help an older gentleman up there with his sheep. They were really neat...that was back in '64-67...they docked tails and sheared every Spring. I certainly don't remember the breed they were, but didn't look like those, they were all white. I remember the lanolin in the wool and I mainly assisted with the feeding. He had a ram named Cuddles that was mean as ever, and the older man was the only one that could be around him. He would let me watch them from the hayloft, but I would have to be still and quiet. The pasture that he kept Cuddles in had an escape box in it that ya could climb into. It had a hinged top with no bottom in it. Not sure why I remember such things, but I've always wanted some. Tho, here at this stage of the game, with no vet, and so much heat I wouldn't feel right about having them now. I sure do enjoy others though. Sure hope all goes Well for ya, and ya get the Boys ya are wishing for....


Thanks for the kind words, and the story.  I am glad mine have naturally short tails so I don't have to deal with docking.  Cuddles was a funny name for such a mean ram!  Lots of good memories you have.


----------



## norseofcourse (Mar 28, 2017)

Today is day 145 since Elding went in with the ewes.  Rose looks very close, and she's actually been doing some pushing from time to time, and headbutting Gracie, and just acting a bit different, preoccupied.  Lukka looks close, too, but she's a bit harder to read.


----------



## NH homesteader (Mar 28, 2017)




----------



## norseofcourse (Mar 28, 2017)

Rose is definitely in labor... but she's taking her time.  I looked back at my notes from last year and she did the same thing.  'kind of' in labor all day, didn't get really serious till late evening.

She's been in and out of one lambing pen, pawing, laying down, occasional pushes, looking at her belly.  Twice now I've heard her make 'mom ewe' sounds.  She did come in for the evening feeding and ate some, but not as eagerly as usual, and she left the feeder before all the feed/grain was gone, and didn't even nibble any hay.

I'd pen her in the lambing pen and check in the morning, but last year she had a big single with a leg back and I had to help.  So I'll go out in a bit and check on her.  Last year she gave birth about 11 pm.  Good thing I don't have to work tomorrow


----------



## Latestarter (Mar 28, 2017)




----------



## LocoYokel (Mar 29, 2017)

(What beautiful, beautiful animals you have! )


----------



## mysunwolf (Mar 29, 2017)

Any news this morning?


----------



## norseofcourse (Mar 29, 2017)

Her water finally broke this morning. I'm out in the barn and it's a little hard to type on the phone, so I'll update more later, gonna keep an eye on her for a bit.


----------



## luvmypets (Mar 29, 2017)

norseofcourse said:


> Her water finally broke this morning. I'm out in the barn and it's a little hard to type on the phone, so I'll update more later, gonna keep an eye on her for a bit.


----------



## animalmom (Mar 29, 2017)

Well?  I can only pace the floor wringing my hands for so long!  How's Rose doing?????  And, pictures when you catch your breath, please and thank you.


----------



## norseofcourse (Mar 29, 2017)

animalmom said:


> Well?  I can only pace the floor wringing my hands for so long!  How's Rose doing?????  And, pictures when you catch your breath, please and thank you.


LOL still no lamb(s) yet.  She's taking her own sweet time.  She's not in distress, and she's passed some fluids and was very interested in them.  She appears to be dialated fine, and taking this long seems to be typical for her.  It doesn't help that a neighboring property has guys, machines and a chainsaw cutting up downed trees and cleaning things up.


----------



## purplequeenvt (Mar 29, 2017)

What do you mean by "her water broke" did she push out a water bag or was she just having some discharge?

Hopefully all is ok, but I don't let my ewes go longer than an hour before going in to see what's up. Usually 30 minutes and I'm checking. 

4 hours is a long time between first water bag and baby and now it's 6 hours.


----------



## norseofcourse (Mar 29, 2017)

Vet's on his way

@purplequeenvt I think the water bag was what I saw at about 1pm.  I called the vet a few hours later after a feel didn't tell me anything, he gave me his cell and said yes the disturbance next door might have slowed her down, but call if I needed.  After awhile longer and another deeper feel, and I still didn't feel anything I really recognized, I called him back.

Rose usually takes awhile when she lambs, but this was too long even for her.  Hope things turn out ok, good thoughts are appreciated.


----------



## LocoYokel (Mar 29, 2017)

Good thoughts sent your and Rose's way.  Will send requests to Mother Nature for ya too!


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Mar 29, 2017)

Hope it turns out ok!!


----------



## luvmypets (Mar 29, 2017)

Prayers


----------



## norseofcourse (Mar 29, 2017)

Vet just left, single ewe lamb, all ok     Rose's cervix just wasn't dialated quite enough, but he was able to stretch it and deliver the little one pretty easily.

Pics in the morning when there's light - thanks everyone for your good thoughts!


----------



## luvmypets (Mar 29, 2017)

Awesome, grats !


----------



## NH homesteader (Mar 29, 2017)

Glad to hear all's well!! Looking forward to pics too!


----------



## Southern by choice (Mar 29, 2017)

Just herd.... so glad that everything is ok and your ewe is alive and well with a lamb! Always good news when the momma makes it!
So scary though. 
Reading about so much loss this year and to hear you had to call a vet out ... well ... just hits hard sometimes. We may all be forum friends but I always feel like we are all so much more... and you Norse well you are special!


----------



## norseofcourse (Mar 30, 2017)

Rose and lamb are doing well this morning, thanks everyone for the good thoughts.  I stayed out there last night to make sure she nursed, and iodine the cord.  As Rose was passing the placenta, she kept circling the lamb and got it wrapped around her... before I could get in to get it untangled, it tore. Most of it had already come out, but it left a bit hanging that's still there this morning.  I called the vet and they said if she hasn't passed it after 24 hours, we'll put her on antibiotics.

So, I know you all want a picture  




 

Her front legs are straight, she's just standing funny here.  She moves so quickly it's hard to get a good picture!  I sat last night watching her figure out nursing, and she'd stamp a front foot in impatience when she couldn't find the udder as fast as she wanted     She's going to be one spoiled little lamb.  Rose definitely enjoys having singles.



Southern by choice said:


> Reading about so much loss this year and to hear you had to call a vet out ... well ... just hits hard sometimes. We may all be forum friends but I always feel like we are all so much more... and you Norse well you are special!


Awwwww thank you


----------



## luvmypets (Mar 30, 2017)

Such a cutie! I can't stand all those curls


----------



## NH homesteader (Mar 30, 2017)

SO CUTE!


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Mar 30, 2017)

Whew!  Glad it turned out well - and she is precious!


----------



## Latestarter (Mar 30, 2017)

Sweet ending! Congrats! She's a pretty little ewe lamb.   How are YOU doing? Have you been able to get some rest?


----------



## Baymule (Mar 30, 2017)

She is so darn cute! Love her color! What are you going to name her and are you keeping her?


----------



## norseofcourse (Mar 31, 2017)

Rose did pass the rest of the stuff that was dangling, and while her appetite's not quite back to normal, she and the lamb are doing well.  The lamb will let me pet her, we'll see how long that lasts.  Usually after a few days they get less friendly, unless I really spend time with them, like I did with Brosa.

Gracie's udder is the firmest, and she's not wanting me to check it now.  Lukka also looks close.  I'm expecting (LOL) more lambs within a few days at most.



Latestarter said:


> Sweet ending! Congrats! She's a pretty little ewe lamb.   How are YOU doing? Have you been able to get some rest?


Thanks, yes I was able to catch back up on sleep     at least for now!



Baymule said:


> She is so darn cute! Love her color! What are you going to name her and are you keeping her?


Thanks, she is lamb number 20.  I am trying to keep my core flock small and manageable for my property and resources.  Even if I do keep any, I won't decide till they're older.  Rose's ewe lamb last year developed a sway back, which of course meant not a keeper.  Any with bad parasite issues would be the same.  I am hoping for lots of boys so the decision is easier!


----------



## Latestarter (Mar 31, 2017)

Isn't that just the way it seems to go? If you want males you get females and vice versa...   You just have to shake your head sometimes...


----------



## Mike CHS (Mar 31, 2017)

We found that sleep was over rated during lambing time.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Mar 31, 2017)

Really an absolutely Beautiful little ewe. Sorry for being so late, but I never got an alert. I sure hate ya had such difficulty with this one, but sure glad that all is well. I know you are really glad to be Retired and not having to have that demand on your schedule. You mentioning about the lambing on your journal page, reminded me to check here. I just think ya want me to reconsider getting sheep with such a nice looking "Herd" that ya have, and a trip up to the Buckeye...
Congrats again!!....and hope the rest go smooth as silk for ya.


----------



## norseofcourse (Apr 2, 2017)

Day 150 today, and no one else has lambed yet.  Gracie and Lukka are both looking very close.  Gracie's udder is very firm, and today she was headbutting Rose again.  She also came over to me several times and just wanted petted - she always gets more affectionate during late pregnancy.

Rose's lamb is running and jumping and bouncing all over the place!  Rose is doing well, but I'm calling the vet in the morning, she has a whitish discharge that does not look normal.  



CntryBoy777 said:


> Really an absolutely Beautiful little ewe. Sorry for being so late, but I never got an alert. I sure hate ya had such difficulty with this one, but sure glad that all is well. I know you are really glad to be Retired and not having to have that demand on your schedule. You mentioning about the lambing on your journal page, reminded me to check here. I just think ya want me to reconsider getting sheep with such a nice looking "Herd" that ya have, and a trip up to the Buckeye...
> Congrats again!!....and hope the rest go smooth as silk for ya.


Thank you, and you'd be welcome anytime!


----------



## luvmypets (Apr 2, 2017)

Im not sure if anyone asked but what was the issue with the ewe lamb, like how you couldn't feel her? 

Hope its nothing serious with Rose!


----------



## norseofcourse (Apr 3, 2017)

luvmypets said:


> Im not sure if anyone asked but what was the issue with the ewe lamb, like how you couldn't feel her?
> 
> Hope its nothing serious with Rose!


I couldn't feel the ewe lamb because she was further in than I went.  I went as deep as I dared (about halfway up my forearm) and didn't feel anything I recognized. My vet said I was almost to the cervix, and the lamb was just a bit further.  He was able to stretch her cervix enough and deliver the lamb.

The office checked with the vet and he said don't worry about the discharge unless she loses her appetite.  Her appetite and activity level is fine, the lamb is doing well, so I'll just watch her.


----------



## norseofcourse (Apr 3, 2017)

Day 151 and no new lambs yet.  Gracie kept coming up to me, wanting petted, so I spent a lot of time today petting her.  Sometimes she'd go paw, lay down, and look like she was pushing; but then she'd get up and eat, or want petted again, or take a nap.  Lukka also sometimes looked like she might be starting labor, but then she'd stop.  I'm sure I'm reading a lot into every move they make...

Rose's lamb is doing great, bopping all over the place.  My digital camera is older and can't get the action shots very well.  I'll have to see how my phone's camera does.


----------



## norseofcourse (Apr 4, 2017)

Day 152, and nothing happening yet.  I woke up about 5 am and decided to go check on everyone.  Maybe they're all waiting to lamb at the same time...


----------



## Roving Jacobs (Apr 4, 2017)

A bunch of people I know have ewes running late this year. Hopefully you've got a bunch of little ram lambs bouncing around with your cute little ewe lamb soon!


----------



## norseofcourse (Apr 6, 2017)

Day 154 and still waiting.  Lukka and Gracie still look the closest.

Brosa is turning into a real fluffball.  She's also getting a nice udder.  This is her third 'freshening'.  She had really small teats last year, though, so if they haven't improved much, I may not milk her this year, we'll see.




 

Rose's lamb is pestering the other sheep, she will be happy when she has other lambs to play with!


----------



## norseofcourse (Apr 8, 2017)

Day 156.  Gracie has some amber discharge.  So far that's all.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Apr 8, 2017)




----------



## norseofcourse (Apr 8, 2017)

Everyone came in for evening feeding as usual, and ate all their feed.  But then Gracie started acting a bit off, walking around, coming to me to get petted but only briefly, going to the corner pen and laying down, going back near the feeder and laying down, and most of the time holding her tail out or to the side, and kind of crooked.  I've never had a ewe go into labor after sunset before, but I think I'll go check on her in a bit.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Apr 8, 2017)

Sounds really close....there is always the 1st time....Hang in There!!....


----------



## norseofcourse (Apr 9, 2017)

I went out once but she didn't seem to be doing anything, so I checked this morning just before 5am, and she'd had twins!  One moorit (brown) and one white.  Both girls.  Pictures when it's daylight.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Apr 9, 2017)

Congratulations!!!....


----------



## norseofcourse (Apr 9, 2017)

Ok, I've got a picture of the moorit lamb:




 

I have a better picture on my phone but I connected it to my computer and it says there are no pictures on the phone... so I have to figure out how to get them transferred.  I did it once before, but it showed all the pictures that time.

Gracie and the twins are doing fine.  Lukka looks like she'll be the next to lamb.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Apr 9, 2017)

Oh how Sweet! She is adorable!!


----------



## norseofcourse (Apr 9, 2017)

Got a slightly better pic off the phone:


----------



## norseofcourse (Apr 9, 2017)

And more pictures  

Rose's single is growing well.  Not sure how much hay she's really eating, but she's imitating the other sheep:



 

And she pesters the heck out of the other ewes.  Here she is, trying to climb on top of Brosa.  Brosa just had this look on her face like, "Get this thing off of me, please!"


----------



## luvmypets (Apr 9, 2017)

Brosa's face is priceless! It figures you want boys this year and your getting all the girls


----------



## norseofcourse (Apr 10, 2017)

Day 158.  This morning Lukka's vulva was much more swollen than it has been.  I think she's pretty close.  She's done some pawing, but at the last barn check she was munching on some hay.


----------



## norseofcourse (Apr 10, 2017)

Lukka didn't do much all day.  Occasional pawing, laying down, sometimes ate a bit of hay.  I think I figured out what she was waiting for - she didn't want to miss a meal!  She ate evening grain/pellets with the others just now, then went into the corner lambing pen and started digging like crazy!  I came in for another flashlight, I'll finish chores then head out in a bit.  Think boys!!!


----------



## norseofcourse (Apr 11, 2017)

Lukka had twins, both black and white, not sure what gender.  A bit of trouble getting the second one nursing.  More update and pic after I do chores.  Or nap.  Or both...


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Apr 11, 2017)

Congratulations!!...
Enjoy your Nap, ya deserve it.


----------



## norseofcourse (Apr 11, 2017)

Ok, so... I went back out a bit before sunset, armed with three flashlights since I didn't know how long I'd be there.

Lukka passed some fluids at 9:20, some more at 9:30, I saw a big bubble at 10:30, and I think another one not long after.  At 10:51 I saw the first peek of a foot.  At 11:19 I saw the first peek of a nose.  At 11:30 pm she delivered a black and white lamb, I think it's a ewe lamb.  More white than black.  She cleaned it and I watched as it wobbled to its feet, stood, and eventually figured out how to nurse.  She had a great set of lungs on her - and a loud cry for MAMA it seemed like every few seconds!

I thought one was all she was going to have, but Lukka started pawing again at 12:24 am.  But little drama queen firstborn had to yell for mama every time Lukka stopped paying attention to her and tried to birth her second lamb.  Lukka would get down and start to push, lamb would holler, Lukka would have to get up and check and lick lamb, and sometimes she nursed again.  Lukka finally could not hold back Mother Nature anymore, and second lamb was born at 1:15 am.  Another black and white, this one more black than white.

Lukka was great cleaning it off, in between paying attention to miss firstborn, but when it finally started trying to figure out how to nurse, Lukka wasn't standing very still for it to figure things out.  Firstborn had already nursed several times, and had the drill down pat, so Lukka only needed to hold still for her for about 30 seconds, and that wasn't enough time for secondborn to find where the teat was, let alone latch on.  And secondborn was a quieter lamb, with an occasional call for mom, compared to firstborn's insistent MAMA!  that got Lukka turning to follow and check on her a lot.

I finally went in and iodined navels, and tried to help secondborn find the teat.  Lukka wouldn't hold still long enough for this to work well, so I eventually got a rope and tied Lukka to a post and made her stand still long enough to give secondborn a chance, and it finally latched on and got some colostrum (I had to put firstborn at Lukka's head to calm her down).

I waited while Lukka passed the placenta, then the lambs took a nap, so I could watch to see if the next nursing went better.  The secondborn still wasn't able to find the teat in the 20 or 30 seconds it took the firstborn to nurse, and Lukka wouldn't stand still any longer, so I again went in and tied her, and the secondborn found her teat and nursed a little more easily, and for a longer time.

By this time I've bagged the placenta, iodined navels, replaced her water bucket twice because of someone stepping in it, given Lukka hay, and tried to stay awake as I listened to the birds sing the morning in.  I stumbled to the house about 6:30 am hoping to get a quick nap, and then check to see how the lambs are doing in an hour or so.  Secondborn seemed to be getting the nursing part, so maybe they'll both be good at the next check. I don't think there's anything wrong with it, it's just overshadowed by its older sister.

I went back out about 8 am, and Lukka is headbutting the secondborn away       I go in with the rope, catch and tie Lukka again so it can nurse (which it does fairly well), and then set up a pen and put both lambs in it.  I'm going to treat them just like I had to treat Rose when she didn't want to take one of her twins - she either takes both of them at the same time, or she doesn't get either one.  I hope it works again.  Firstborn of course hollered her head off, then finally settled down.

And I still don't know the gender of the secondborn!!   lol farm life....


----------



## norseofcourse (Apr 11, 2017)

And here's a pic of the twins - drama queen firstborn on the right:


----------



## newton the goat (Apr 11, 2017)

They are all so cute


----------



## animalmom (Apr 11, 2017)

Pretty babies!  You could name them Ying and Yang.


----------



## norseofcourse (Apr 11, 2017)

newton the goat said:


> They are all so cute


Cute, but frustrating at 3 am!  lol
and at 4 am
and at 5 am
and so on
and so on


----------



## norseofcourse (Apr 11, 2017)

Ok, so the latest nursing session went a bit better, secondborn latched on a little faster and drank a little more this time.  Both back in their pen till they all get along.

And - it's a boy.  Why, whenever I have one that takes longer to figure out nursing, is it always a boy??  Once they figure it out they are eating machines, but sometimes they are so dense when learning!


animalmom said:


> Pretty babies!  You could name them Ying and Yang.


No names... these cannot stay...


----------



## newton the goat (Apr 11, 2017)

norseofcourse said:


> Ok, so the latest nursing session went a bit better, secondborn latched on a little faster and drank a little more this time.  Both back in their pen till they all get along.
> 
> And - it's a boy.  Why, whenever I have one that takes longer to figure out nursing, is it always a boy??  Once they figure it out they are eating machines, but sometimes they are so dense when learning!
> 
> No names... these cannot stay...


Hey!if they aren't staying send one my way  My dad would kill me probably, but they are so cute they are worth it


----------



## norseofcourse (Apr 12, 2017)

About every three hours I was out yesterday and tied Lukka so she could let both her lambs nurse.  Each time, the ram lamb did better and nursed more.  His sides are filling in and they both felt like they've gained weight.

Just got in from early morning nursing session.  He's nursing really well now, so now it's just a matter of time and hopefully Lukka will be ok with him.

A friend of mine told me that because there was a long time between the first and second births (1 hour 45 minutes) that the second might have been a bit oxygen deprived.  They are a bit slow to figure things out, but it's not permanent.


----------



## Mike CHS (Apr 12, 2017)

We had one set of twins that were born like that and now the second born has actually passed the first born in size.


----------



## norseofcourse (Apr 13, 2017)

Day three of working with Lukka and her lambs.  The lambs are doing well, but Lukka still definitely doesn't like the ram lamb.  I still have hope, it's only been three days.

Still waiting on Brosa and Druna to lamb.  Brosa has had a bit of discharge, and she's waddling and I'm sure she's tired of being pregnant!  She's still a hog for the grain and pellets, but not as much for the hay, there probably isn't as much room for it.  Her weight and activity level are good, though.


----------



## norseofcourse (Apr 14, 2017)

Lukka is doing better with the ram lamb!  The last 3 feedings I didn't have to tie her, I only had to hold her leash.  She still clearly likes the ewe lamb better, but she's not going after the ram lamb quite as much as before.  She did headbutt him once this evening, though, when I took her into the lamb's pen to let them nurse.  I am hopeful she will keep improving.

Brosa and Druna are looking close!  Druna's vulva area is puffier and redder than Brosa's, so she may be next, but I don't think Brosa will be far behind.  I am still hoping for more boys, but I will be happy if they just like whatever lambs they get!


----------



## Mike CHS (Apr 14, 2017)

There have been many times that we wish ours were leash trained but that will be our next step.


----------



## norseofcourse (Apr 15, 2017)

I went out to let Lukka nurse her lambs at about 3 am and Druna was in labor, she had a brown and white lamb at 5:45 am     Pictures once there's more daylight.


----------



## norseofcourse (Apr 15, 2017)

Druna's lamb is a girl!  So now I'm up to 5 girls and 1 boy.  Still don't have pictures - my phone is busy with April the giraffe lol


----------



## luvmypets (Apr 15, 2017)

Feel free to send one or two of your excess ewe lambs down my way


----------



## purplequeenvt (Apr 15, 2017)

Since you are getting all these nice ewe lambs, have you considered keeping them and replacing your ram?


----------



## norseofcourse (Apr 18, 2017)

It's hard to get a good picture inside the run-in due to lighting, but it's hard to get good pictures outside because the lambs keep moving so fast!

Here's Druna and her first lamb:






Can you tell which sheep is still pregnant?   



 
Brosa may lamb today.  She was restless last night, and this morning wasn't much interested in food.  She's also had some discharge.

I'm still working with Lukka on accepting both of her twins.  I don't have to hold her for them to nurse anymore, but progress has been slow - on both Lukka and the lamb's parts.  When I had to do the same thing with Rose, in just under a week Rose had accepted her secondborn enough to let them loose together for good.  Lukka is still headbutting her secondborn, so their time together is supervised till she starts headbutting him, then they go back into their pen.  The longest she's gone without butting him is a little under an hour.

But the poor fellow has had a hard time catching on to the whole 'nursing and following mom' thing.  It didn't help that Lukka wasn't patient with him, but even when she was standing still for the ewe lamb to nurse, he sometimes took forever to find where to nurse from again.  And when they're out, he gets distracted and stops to sniff a leaf, or the ground, or anything, and mom and sister will keep going, and if they get too far away he has trouble finding them again.  Calling didn't help; mom didn't answer him.  I helped him a few times but he's got to learn to pay attention.  He also has to learn: when sister nurses, I better hurry up and get what I can, 'cause that's the only time mom will let me.  He seems to be picking up on that a bit.  He is improving, it's just slow...

Their behavior when I let them out is interesting to watch.  Lukka stands to let them nurse for awhile, then usually it's the ewe lamb that leads the way out of the pen or run-in.  Lukka follows her, nose to the ewe lamb's rear, like it's the most amazing smell in the world.  The little ram lamb trails along behind Lukka.  They'll eventually spread out a little, but Lukka will usually headbutt the ram lamb if he gets too close to her head.  She stays very attentive to the ewe lamb.

I'm still hopeful, there is progress, and I'm glad I've got the time to spend on working with them and watching them.  Here is Lukka letting both lambs nurse, you can tell which one she favors!



 

And finally a picture of Gracie's twins, just because:


----------



## NH homesteader (Apr 18, 2017)

They're SO CUTE! I hope the little ram lamv figures it out, he needs to be a little stealthier!


----------



## norseofcourse (Apr 18, 2017)

Brosa is definitely in labor!


----------



## mysunwolf (Apr 18, 2017)

norseofcourse said:


> Brosa is definitely in labor!



Woohoo!


----------



## Latestarter (Apr 18, 2017)

Well? It's been 12 hours already! Status updates are kinda mandatory yaknow... like pics... yeah... pics are mandatory too!


----------



## LocoYokel (Apr 18, 2017)




----------



## norseofcourse (Apr 18, 2017)

Latestarter said:


> Well? It's been 12 hours already! Status updates are kinda mandatory yaknow... like pics... yeah... pics are mandatory too!


It's been one heckuva day...

Brosa didn't want breakfast, and by 9 am she had some reddish discharge and was starting to do a little pawing.  I was sure she was starting, so I came in to finish morning chores, post to BYH, and grab a few things to take back out.

She wasn't in a big hurry, and about 11 am or so the first sack broke.  She would pace, paw, come over to me, paw, get down and push, get back up, stretch, and repeat.  Her contractions were coming closer together, and I was expecting to see a bubble with feet and nose in it any minute, but after over an hour with nothing appearing, I decided to glove up and see if I could feel anything.

I felt what seemed to be a head, and nothing else.  Two front legs back, I thought I could handle that, but I called the vets office just to let them know, in case there was more of a problem.

I got the longer glove on and went in again.  Found a foot, but no - it's not bending right.  And what I'd thought was a head and/or jaw, wasn't - I was feeling the hock of a back leg.  That wasn't a head at all - it was the other end!  A true breech, with neither hind leg in the right position.  I was able to push the lamb back in some, but not able to work either leg around.

I called the vet back, but he's out on farm calls and won't be able to get there anytime soon.  They gave me the number of another livestock practice, and I called them.  They also didn't have anyone who could come anytime soon, but they did have a vet I spoke with.  He basically went over the same stuff I've read in the lambing books, and answered a few questions I had.  He was very encouraging.

So, I told Brosa it was just her and me, and we could do this.  I pushed the lamb back in as much as I could, and at the same time worked my way down a hind leg until I could get the hoof end and cup my hand around it and work it back.  I had to try to keep pushing the lamb back in with part of my hand at the same time I brought the leg around.  It took a couple tries but I finally managed it, those hind legs are a lot longer than you think they are.  Then the same thing with the second leg, and that one was easier.  Brosa pushed a little and both hind feet were sticking out.

Then Brosa went over and laid down, and I took ahold of both hind feet, ready to pull as soon as she started pushing.  A backwards lamb gets their umbilical cord pinched as they come out, which makes them try to breathe (with their head still inside the ewe), so they need to come out quickly so they don't aspirate fluids.  The vet said as soon as you see the tail, get him out quick!  Brosa rested maybe a minute, then she started pushing and I pulled, and once his hind legs were all the way out and I saw his rear end, I was able to get him out pretty quickly.  I had a towel ready and cleaned his mouth and nose right away, and I was so happy to see he was alive and breathing!  I towelled him off a bit then moved him up so Brosa could start cleaning him off.

Within minutes, Brosa had a second lamb's head and one leg out.  Rather than try and push it back to rearrange things, I helped ease him into the world, which didn't take long.  I towelled him off a bit, too, then sat back and let Brosa take over, and watched her bond with her two new little ones.

It's hard to describe the emotions.  I've seen births before, and it's neat but I've never felt the 'miracle of birth' type emotion you hear about.  Well, this one was different.  It was amazing to be a part of it.  It was also really stressful.  And a tremendous learning experience.  I am very thankful we ended up with two live lambs and mom doing ok, too.

Here is the first one:




 

And number two:



 

The first is black and white, the second is moorit and white.  I'm pretty sure both are boys.  The second one already has little horns!

It took a little extra time before I could get back here and write this all up... I had to finish my taxes...


----------



## LocoYokel (Apr 18, 2017)

What a miracle you and Brosa performed!  I have had to help deliver breech babies before (mostly calves) but there was almost always someone else there who had an extra hand available, if not more experience.
Kudos!!     

...and I would like to nominate Brosa for the "Eweducator of the Year Award!"  She pulled one heckuva pop quiz on you and you passed with flying colors.... 

Uh... I think Newton the goat might be a close runner up, any other nominees?


----------



## babsbag (Apr 19, 2017)

Good job getting them out. I had a doe deliver triplets this year, all breech.   The first one had its legs in the right place and she delivered it alone,  but the next two was like your lamb, the legs were tucked so I had to go fishing. It is a fantastic sense of fulfillment when it all works out in the end.


----------



## Latestarter (Apr 19, 2017)

Well, I have to say, that was well worth the wait! Congratulations and job well done to both you and Brosa! Glad you got those taxes done as well... we all love uncle, enough to send a little extra even, right?   I got mine E filed yesterday. Nice little lambs. thanks for posting!


----------



## NH homesteader (Apr 19, 2017)

Congrats! You did a great job (of course you did!) 

Bummer you didn't have a ewe. This would have been one worth keeping!


----------



## norseofcourse (Apr 23, 2017)

@LocoYokel - thanks!  I can't imagine doing this with a calf or a foal, with those tremendously long legs.
Brosa did great, if it was any of the others it might have been even more difficult, as she is the one friendliest with me.


babsbag said:


> Good job getting them out. I had a doe deliver triplets this year, all breech.   The first one had its legs in the right place and she delivered it alone,  but the next two was like your lamb, the legs were tucked so I had to go fishing. It is a fantastic sense of fulfillment when it all works out in the end.


Yes, it sure is.  When the vet was out with Rose and helped dialate her cervix and deliver her lamb, he said it's always great to get them out alive.  I didn't know at the time that I'd be living that statement a few weeks later.  He is certainly right!  Congrats on yours!

@Latestarter and @NH homesteader - thanks


----------



## norseofcourse (Apr 23, 2017)

Thought I'd post a few pics.  This first is Rose's lamb, she is growing fast and is much bigger than any of the others.  She is a single, ten days older than the next lambs, and Rose has lots of milk (which I will be stealing from soon <evil laugh>)




 

Brosa's twins are doing great, and she is being a very good mom.





Lukka's little girl is very photogenic!  Sometimes she will just stand there posing.



 





Lukka and her twins are doing ok.  She still doesn't like the little ram lamb, but she adores the ewe lamb.  They are out unsupervised most of the time, but I'm still penning the lambs at night, and occasionally during the day for an hour or so, to make sure the ram nurses (they both run to Lukka and nurse when let out).  He doesn't always notice and run fast enough to Lukka when his sister nurses, but he's gotten better.  Lukka still headbutts him away if he gets too near her head, or if he wants to nurse and she's not ready to let them.  But he's nearly the same size as his sister, if not equal, so he's managing.


----------



## Roving Jacobs (Apr 23, 2017)

I love how wooly they are right from the start! What a good looking bunch of babies you've got this year


----------



## casportpony (Apr 23, 2017)

norseofcourse said:


> Thought I'd post a few pics.  This first is Rose's lamb, she is growing fast and is much bigger than any of the others.  She is a single, ten days older than the next lambs, and Rose has lots of milk (which I will be stealing from soon <evil laugh>)
> 
> View attachment 31500
> 
> ...


OMG, how cute are those! They look so soft, I just want to snuggle them!


----------



## Latestarter (Apr 23, 2017)

They really are adorable! Really looking forward to when I can get my sheep herd started, but they'll be hair sheep, not woolies...


----------



## Mike CHS (Apr 23, 2017)

I love all those color patterns.


----------

